# Thought i would post a few for ya'll to look at



## Son (Oct 19, 2012)

Eye candy for those who like prehistoric points.


----------



## Son (Oct 19, 2012)

Hernandos, Safety Harbors and Weedon Island points


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 19, 2012)

just beautiful...

Thanks for sharin' with us ...


----------



## mclellandk (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dtala (Oct 19, 2012)

nice, nice, nice, and extra nice.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Son (Oct 19, 2012)

Coral Citrus


----------



## Joe L (Oct 19, 2012)

That's a great collection, thank you for posting pictures. I've only ever found 1 arrow head personally and was giddy as a school girl when did.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 19, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't even think of the right words!!!
Thanks for letin' us see them.


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Oct 21, 2012)

Great looking frames.


----------



## Bone pile (Oct 21, 2012)

Can never get enugh of the real thing ,very cool collection
Bone pile


----------



## tad1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just Awesome!  Thanks Son.
           JT


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 21, 2012)

Great points, and very nice presentation!


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow. Wow. Wow!


----------



## Son (Oct 23, 2012)

Found this one in Pinellas Co. Fl, back in 1977


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2012)

Iwas 16 then!


----------



## GLS (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! Did you find the huge bull tongue?  When?


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Oct 24, 2012)

is that a beaver lake? you got to have a golden horseshoe ,very nice


----------



## Son (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, most of that stuff was found when ya'll were children.  lol

Here's an Early Co. Ga Kirk, found near the Chattahoochee River.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice collection & one of the best I have ever seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 27, 2012)

Son said:


> Yeah, most of that stuff was found when ya'll were children.  lol
> 
> Here's an Early Co. Ga Kirk, found near the Chattahoochee River.



When we were children probably for me when my parents were children haha very nice collection


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

Coral Marion, found in Polk Co. Fl, many years ago.


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

My largest Columbia point. Florida panhandle find.


----------



## Bone pile (Oct 29, 2012)

That marion is a screamer ,I'll have to come to one of the shows if you display treasures like that.Thanks
Bone pile


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

Several Florida collectors display points such as that marion at our Kolomoki shows. We have two show per year. Donalsonville Ga and in Chiefland Fl. Date will be announced.

Here's a Newnan found in Pinellas Co Fl.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Holy cow!  Very nice.


----------



## Bone pile (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice newnan, man is that thing sweet.I liked the one they had at St.Leos lots of local treasures to bad that Robert couldn't do it this year.
Bone


----------



## injun joe (Oct 30, 2012)

Those are beautiful, Son. I always enjoy your photos, especially your hunting ones.


----------



## Son (Oct 30, 2012)

I suspect many artifact shows are going to be more difficult to host due to restrictions and increased cost. It's nothing like the old days.

My latest find, Miller Co. Ga. It's a fine Kirk point


----------



## Son (Oct 30, 2012)

A SouthWest Florida Kirk


----------



## Son (Nov 16, 2012)

Central Florida Kirk, nice chert. Usually find these wore out.


----------



## Son (Nov 16, 2012)

Florida Hamilton point, found associated with Thonotosassa points in Hillsborough Co. The blade was much wider when it was in first stage. This point has seen several ancient resharpenings.


----------



## Son (Nov 16, 2012)

Large chert blade found in Pasco Co Fl, saltwater turns em black in that area. Isolated find, so type could be anything from late archaic to paleo.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Nov 16, 2012)

very nice points son ,wished i had a collection like that


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome; thanks for the pictures.


----------

